# Need some Help again for Mrs Bear!!



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2017)

*Need some Help again for Mrs Bear!!*

If anybody has any spare prayers laying around we could use some for Mrs Bear again:

Many of you remember back in July Mrs Bear got her Left Hip replaced.
Back then they ran into a problem & it took longer than normal & she lost a lot of blood during surgery.
Then they kept her there for 5 days, pumping fluids into her, & they ended up putting 23 pounds on her in 4 days (All Fluids from IV).
Then it took her a month to get her girlish figure back. Right now she weighs the same as she weighed when we got married, 49 years ago.
So she went from Walker to Cane, and after some Rehab she was about to ditch the cane, but her Right hip started hurting her more than the Left one ever had.
So the Dr gave her the shot in the Hip, and it didn’t help a bit.
So to get rid of the pain, she decided to get that Hip replaced too, but since she had that Pain shot, which didn’t work anyway, she has to wait 60 days to get the operation.
They say that shot could block the effectiveness of the Antibiotics she has to take.
Meanwhile she tried all kinds of things to stop the pain, even Double & Triple doses of CBD oil—No Help!
So she’s been counting the days, and the 60 days ran out on December 18.
She will be going in the Hospital on December 27th (our actual 49th Wedding Anniversary) for her Right Hip Replacement.

Thank You All !!!
And Merry Christmas to you All.


Bear


----------



## idahopz (Dec 22, 2017)

My goodness, just minutes ago I read about Al's hip surgery, and now Mrs. Bear!  Most definitely best wishes for a speedy recovery and good outcome. My mother had her hip replaced after years of being afraid to have it done - admitted it was one of the best decisions she had made.


----------



## phatbac (Dec 22, 2017)

Your family will be remembered in our prayers.

Sincerely,
Aaron


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2017)

Holy crap Bear!
I'm getting mine done on the 27th too!
Right hip here too!!
God bless Linda!
I hope we both are in fine shape on the 28th!!!
Merry Christmas & Happy Anniversary to you both!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 22, 2017)

My best wishes for a successful operation and quick recovery. Prays your way you take care of yourself also.

Warren


----------



## mosparky (Dec 22, 2017)

Praying for you both


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Dec 22, 2017)

Please remove


----------



## link (Dec 22, 2017)

Bear, My best wishes for Mrs. Bear (and your family). Hoping everything goes well and she recovers quickly.

Link


----------



## crazzycajun (Dec 22, 2017)

Merry Christmas and prayers sent


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 22, 2017)

Merry Christmas to you both. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Braz (Dec 22, 2017)

Best wishes and good thoughts your way.


----------



## troutman (Dec 22, 2017)

Prayers for Al and Linda and a speedy recovery.  As I told Al, I'm a member of the orthopedic smokers club as well as several of my friends.  In other words, been there done that.  Hopefully she will recover from this better than ever.

Good luck to you and Mrs. Bear and have a save holiday regardless.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 22, 2017)

Prayers aplenty for Mrs. Bear (and you too Al).  I pray everything goes smoothly for both of you.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 22, 2017)

God Bless Her Bear....My thoughts will be with you both!

John


----------



## tallbm (Dec 22, 2017)

You and your family have my best wishes and prayers.  With SmokinAl goin down too lets hope this isn't contagious :D


----------



## rjob (Dec 22, 2017)

Prayers for Mrs. Bear. Mr. Bear give her your support it helps! Wish her a speedy recovery. While joint replacement is not something to take lightly. I for one am glad for the pain relief provided by two hip replacements (just completed PT on left hip today) and a knee.


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2017)

John Prayers for Linda and You Keep your strength up.It will be good for the 2 of you
Prayers from my house
Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 22, 2017)

Again??  Good thing she only has 2 hips!!
Sending prayers to you and your Miss Linda from me and my Miss Linda.
Sure hope everything goes well.
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm not much of a praying man but I wish her a speedy recovery as pain free as medically possible...JJ


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 22, 2017)

Thoughts & prayers from my fam to Mrs Bear & you as well buddy!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks A Lot Guys!!!

Mrs Bear Thanks you too!

We've had a lot of screw-ups over the years with our surgeries, and it's Great to have your Support!!

I'll keep you all Updated.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 22, 2017)

Prayers from our family.    She will do good, she is experienced.  LOL


----------



## cmayna (Dec 22, 2017)

Bear,
Stay strong and continue to be there for her.  Give her a big hug from all of us.


----------



## Phil Chart (Dec 22, 2017)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both. Today's technology makes the surgery much better than it was years ago. Hope for a speedy recovery 
Merry Christmas and next year Mrs Bear will be pain free


----------



## greatfx1959 (Dec 22, 2017)

prayers already up.................t


----------



## old sarge (Dec 22, 2017)

Prayers are on their way for Mrs. Bear.


----------



## dictator (Dec 22, 2017)

All the best for successful procedures and speedy recoveries to all of you hip-sters!


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 22, 2017)

Well Bear, seems like one of the last time we corresponded you were going through something like this? Hope the surgery is a great success and she is pain free in a short period of time. Praying for you and Mrs Bear and for all the medical staff involved. My wife goes in on the 28th to have her thyroid removed. Praying for her too :) Gods heeling power on us all!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 23, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers to Mrs Bear. Between the pain and her first experience she must be sitting on needles.

Here's to a speedy recovery.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 23, 2017)

Dang, y'all must be coordinating these adventures in aging.

Best wishes to your wife Bear, prayers from my family to yours and Al's

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year.


----------



## natej (Dec 23, 2017)

Best of luck with a speedy recovery Mrs Bear and Al.. you'll both be in our prayers


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 23, 2017)

Just saw this. Best of luck on the hip. Prayers going out for a perfectly problem free operation. Welcome to a future member of the bionic hip club.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2017)

azbohunter said:


> Well Bear, seems like one of the last time we corresponded you were going through something like this? Hope the surgery is a great success and she is pain free in a short period of time. Praying for you and Mrs Bear and for all the medical staff involved. My wife goes in on the 28th to have her thyroid removed. Praying for her too :) Gods heeling power on us all!




Thank You Dick, and Prayers back to you & your Wife & her surgery!

And Thanks again for all the Support from everyone else here!!
We Appreciate it.

Bear


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 23, 2017)

Prayers for the Bears! Especially for a smoother surgery and recovery than last time. May you both have a blessed Christmas.

Barry.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2017)

Thank You Barry!!

And Thanks Very Much for the Prayers & Support from all the rest of you!

WE Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 23, 2017)

Bear what did you do to that poor women...Both hips. You are going to have to really pamper her after this hip replacement. :)
Prayers for a good surgery and a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2017)

hardcookin said:


> Bear what did you do to that poor women...Both hips. You are going to have to really pamper her after this hip replacement. :)
> Prayers for a good surgery and a speedy recovery!!



Yeah, It probably is my fault too.
I just hate to see her in all this pain. Can't wait for her to be like new again!!!

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 23, 2017)

Bear, I wish the best for your wife and she will be good as new with the medical technology that we have here in the USA.


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 23, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers headed your way, Bear!


----------



## wimpy69 (Dec 23, 2017)

My thoughts to both of you. Happy Holidays to all the Bear clan.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Dec 23, 2017)

Prayers out to you and Mrs. Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2017)

*Thanks Again Everyone!!*
I think I'm more worried about her than she is.
She's in the kitchen right now, making desserts for tonight's family get-together @ Bear Jr's house, and tomorrow's small Christmas Dinner here for the 4 of us. 
She's making two of my favorites:
*Raspberry Chiffon Pie (Mrs Bear's Recipe)*
*Cherries In The Snow*
*
Merry Christmas to All !!
*
Bear


----------



## griz400 (Dec 24, 2017)

Prayers for her and you bear .. just seen this thread just now .. don't know I missed this ..


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks Griz!!

And Thanks Again to All.
I'm out of here---Be back for Updates, and probably a few times before she goes in Hospital.

Merry Christmas to All of you!!

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 25, 2017)

I personally believe thoughts are the same as prayers.
My thoughts are with Mrs. Bear...
Dan


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2017)

smokeymose said:


> I personally believe thoughts are the same as prayers.
> My thoughts are with Mrs. Bear...
> Dan



Thank You Dan!!
Tomorrow is the Big Day.
We didn't get the call yet, so we don't know what time we have to have her there, but I'm sure it will be in the Wee Hours of the Morning again.


Bear


----------



## tropics (Dec 26, 2017)

John You and the Mrs will be in my thoughts all day please let us have some good news early 
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2017)

tropics said:


> John You and the Mrs will be in my thoughts all day please let us have some good news early
> Richie



Thank You Much, My Brother!!
I'm hoping to be able to report nothing but good news!!!
That would be a new trick for us, comparing to past surgeries, but we're hoping & praying too.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 26, 2017)

We are diffidently with you hoping all goes well.
Warren


----------



## bertman (Dec 26, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> *Need some Help again for Mrs Bear!!*
> 
> If anybody has any spare prayers laying around we could use some for Mrs Bear again:
> 
> ...


Prayers for your bride and for a faster and more complete recovery than the last one.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks Again, Everyone!!
So far so good:
This time seemed to go much better than the other Hip surgery.
It only took 2 1/2 hours, instead of 4+.
The bone didn't crack this time, so they didn't have to put in a longer spur & wrap wire around the bone like they did with the other one.
And her BP didn't drop like crazy due to heavy blood loss during surgery, like it did the last time.

So it seems like this is the way it's supposed to happen.

I've been bitten too many times to get too Cocky at this point, so I'll reserve final judgement for awhile.

Meanwhile, She's doing real good so far!!!   I'm Very Happy for that !!

Thanks to you all !!!

Bear


----------



## wimpy69 (Dec 27, 2017)

Good to hear Bear.


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 27, 2017)

Good news. Hope the recovery continues as well. You'll be dancing (maybe slowly) by Valentine's Day.


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 27, 2017)

Great news for Mrs Bear and you also! So glad to hear things are going so well Bear!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 27, 2017)

That great Bear.  Good news.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 27, 2017)

Good news is good... Prayers for y'all tonight.

And for Al too.


----------



## gary s (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey Buddy you know we had already been thinking and praying for Linda. How is she doing ?

Gary


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 27, 2017)

Prayers for Linda, and Al!
It's a flipping Miracle what they can do now.
We have several folks around us with replacements.
One BIL with double hips, and another BIL with a knee, and another knee coming.


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 27, 2017)

Prayers for a speedy recovery for Mrs Bear!


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 27, 2017)

Awesome, Bear! Fingers are crossed.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 27, 2017)

Good news for sure.  Glad to hear it and we will keep her on the prayer list.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 27, 2017)

That's great news John.  Prayers will continue.
Gary


----------



## steiger33 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers sent from the Steiger family. Hope the surgery goes smooth.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 28, 2017)

Great news Bear.  Been thinking about Mrs. Bear and Al all day.  Will keep up the good thoughts for both of you.


----------



## tropics (Dec 28, 2017)

Bear Thanks for the good news will keep praying for a speedy recovery
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks Again Guys!!
So far everything is going good.
Looks like we finally had a Surgery that went off like it was supposed to!!!
Looks like she'll be coming home soon---Possibly today, but more than likely tomorrow.

You guys are Awesome!!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 28, 2017)

Glad to hear all went well. hoping for a speedy recovery.

Warren


----------



## halleone (Dec 28, 2017)

Please give Mrs. Bear thoughts and good wishes from one on the female side of the forum!


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 28, 2017)

Prayers headed your way! Hope all is well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks Again All You Guys & Halle too!!!

Looks like Mrs Bear will be coming home tomorrow.
Bear Jr will be picking her up with her Outlander, because it's the only vehicle we have here that she doesn't practically need a Stepladder to get in.

There will be visiting Nurses & Rehab people coming here a couple times a week, for a couple weeks. Then after that she'll go to the same PE place as last time. Hard to believe there's actually one right here in "Macungie". :D

Bear


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 28, 2017)

Excellent. Glad all went well!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2017)

Glad to hear this one went good for Linda!
Great news!
Al


----------



## tbrtt1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Great to hear things are going well. Here’s to a speedy recovery: (coffee mugs clinking).


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2017)

So far so good, Guys!!

Hope to get her home this afternoon.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2017)

OK Guys,
Mrs Bear is home now---Got here about 3 PM, took a nap & now she's eating some "Chicken Parmesan Casserole", our DIL made & brought up to us. Great Stuff too!!!

She seems to be a lot more flexible than the last time, but this time they didn't pump 23 pounds of IV fluids into her.

We both thank you all for the Support!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 30, 2017)

Great news bear.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2017)

halfsmoked said:


> Great news bear.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 31, 2017)

Glad to hear that Miss Linda's home and doing great John!!!
Niw feed her some good smoked meat.  That will speed up her recovery.  
Gary


----------



## gary s (Dec 31, 2017)

I know she is glad to be home, nothing like being back home. And a new hip sure isn't the worst Christmas and Anniversary present, Good for another 100,000 miles. Stay away from metal detectors.
Glad she is home and done with her surgery

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Glad to hear that Miss Linda's home and doing great John!!!
> Niw feed her some good smoked meat.  That will speed up her recovery.
> Gary



Thanks Gary!!
Too Dang Cold out there for the Bear to smoke, but she enjoyed another round of "Chicken Parmesan Casserole" that Bear Jr's wife brought us. She also enjoyed the Penn State win in the Fiesta Bowl last night.

Bear


----------

